

New Google Music Service Launch - mtholking
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/new-google-music-service-launch-imminent/

======
gbookman
I could definitely see Google launching an iTunes-like music service.

Amazon dropped the ball. Really their only advantage was No DRM but now that
iTunes Plus is standard, that went away fast. Since their launch years ago,
Amazon has done next to nothing to improve the user experience.

Microsoft is actually doing some interesting stuff with Zune, but they've
really positioned it as a niche product for anti-Apple gearheads, not the mass
market.

I think Google is by far the most likely company to launch a serious iTunes
competitor. With all the work they've done on Android to compete with the
iPhone, a music store/service would be a logical next step.

~~~
unalone
Does Amazon have to improve their user experience? Amazon.com is one of the
most-used sites on the planet, and you can download any mp3 from its product's
page. I use it more than I use iTunes, at this point.

------
russss
I don't think this rumour is true. Larry and Sergei are famously indifferent
about music, and I don't think they'd get into bed with the music industry.

Google is working on a music-related service, but I don't think it'll involve
streaming or downloads.

~~~
simon_
On the other hand, they've already had to get in bed with the music industry
through their Youtube partnerships.

------
mtholking
screenshots of the service: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/google-
music-service-th...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/google-music-
service-the-screenshots/)

------
ashishk
search song lyrics? an anyclip for music if you will?

